
Show HN: ConsoleJSON – pretty styles in the browser console - rshiau
http://www.consolejson.com/
======
rshiau
Github:
[https://github.com/riyazdf/consolejson](https://github.com/riyazdf/consolejson)
Demo: [http://www.consolejson.com/demo](http://www.consolejson.com/demo)

------
harryt
dope!

